# WiFi channel selection



## chevy (Oct 21, 2006)

I probably miss something very simple here, but I don't find in my Mac how to know on which channels are the active wireless routers that I detect.

I need that information to place my own wireless router on another channel to avoid interferences.


----------



## chevy (Oct 21, 2006)

I just found the solution: iStumbler


----------

